# AZ Cardinals, fuck the record, kill the coach



## Vince (Sep 11, 2006)

Man, 3 TDs in the first quarter. We haven't seen offense like this since they moved to AZ. Our O-line finally started to gel in the 2nd half, getting James & Arrington more room to run. Kurt Warner & the receivers (Boldin, Fitzgerald, etc.) looked unstoppable at times. Now if the o-line can gel for a complete game, we might be able to compete properly with some tough teams. Our D got turnovers early, but they looked real shaky, especially tackling up the middle. They have to improve for us to compete.

San Francisco isn't a world-beater, but I think they're going to be much better than they were last year. Norv Turner was doing some really creative things with their offense today (double-reverses, cross-field screens, etc.), and Vernon Davis & Frank Gore look like all-pro skill players. Their D-line is pretty good (they were constantly beating our shitty linemen), but it's hard to say how good their DBs are, they were getting their asses handed to them all day.

We'll find out how good or bad we are next week @ Seattle. It was a fun day today, finally with a stadium full of Cardinals fans, not empty bleachers like we had at that god-awful Sun Devil Stadium. The new dome is fucking awesome.


----------



## Vince (Sep 14, 2006)

'cause I know everyone cares 

*Kurt Warner named NFC Offensive Player of the Week*

from kffl.com

Cardinals | Warner named NFC Offensive Player of the Week
Wed, 13 Sep 2006 08:48:26 -0700

The Arizona Cardinals announced Wednesday, Sept. 13, that QB Kurt Warner was named NFC Offensive Player of the Week for Week 1. Warner threw for 301 yards on 23-of-37 passing with three touchdowns and a quarterback rating of 114.8.



I still think we're gonna get killed in seattle this week.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 14, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> I still think we're gonna get killed in seattle this week.




Yep!!! 

Although I would not be _totally_ suprised if they did pull off the upset. (Maybe a 6 out of 10 on the suprise-o-meter.)


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2006)

I knew this tread was yours without even reading it, Vince.


----------



## Steve (Sep 18, 2006)

Thread Title Change....


----------



## Drew (Sep 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> Thread Title Change....


----------



## Vince (Sep 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> Thread Title Change....





yeah, that sucked yesterday. We knew they'd lose this game, but to lose it not trying and running the clock down ourselves in the 4th quarter was pretty bad.


----------



## Vince (Sep 19, 2006)

you know what's funny about this photo? This is the one play of the entire game that our center, #71, actually is seen blocking somebody.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Bleah. My Steelers got smashed tonight. First time since like 1980 or 81 that the champs got shut out. 9-0, what the fuck? 

Sometimes the Steelers get me so mad.


----------



## Jason (Sep 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> I knew this tread was yours without even reading it, Vince.



+1


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 19, 2006)

Someday everyone will see through ESPN corrupt sensationlist hype and realize Ben Rothlesberger is mediocre at best.

Brady > *


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Someday everyone will see through ESPN corrupt sensationlist hype and realize Ben Rothlesberger is mediocre at best.
> 
> Brady > *


I'd give him a _slightly_ higher rating myself. Time will tell I guess. But I sure as fuck see your point!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 19, 2006)

Theyve won because of their defense and running game. Rothlesberger is average IMO. I don't think hes anything more than a glorified Trent Dilfer.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 19, 2006)

Its sickening on NFL.com, the poll "Whos the best defense after 2 weeks".. Falcons are at the bottom of the top 4.. Yet they are the only ones who played REAL teams (ravens did in week 1, but everyone knows ravens own D)

Bears - beat Packers/Lions
Chargers - beat Raiders/Titans
Ravens - beat TB/raiders
Falcons - beat Carolina / Tampa..

Guess my falcons will have to kill the Saints with 0 TDs again to hopefully get a small ounce of respect. Guess 550 rushing yards in two weeks isnt good enough for the experts, against super bowl picks carolina and tampa


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Theyve won because of their defense and running game. Rothlesberger is average IMO. I don't think hes anything more than a glorified Trent Dilfer.


Agreed. But he does have the ability to step up _occasionally_ and take charge of a game. Hence, why I say wait and see. He's young.

But man, he sucked last night. And they sure miss the Bus. The Jags creamed 'em on running and passing yardage, even though P'burg's defense was still decent.

Cower looked pissed.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 19, 2006)

Carolina and Tampa aren't real teams. Think voters probably are figuring this out by now considering Tampa has scored 3 points total this season and are a disgrace. If Atlanta wants to impress people, shut down an offense that has a real quarterback.... not "Chris Simms" or "Jake Delhomme". Let's see them shut down Seattle, New England, Indianpolis, New York, etc before we get too excited.

That being said, the Falcons I think are a great defensive team. But so far the Ravens/Bears. Not sure about San Diego yet. I think Buffalo's defense is up there too.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 19, 2006)

All in good time, all in good time..

Bears/ravens/SD are all good, but they played all teams that did not even get past 5-11 last year, while Tampa/Caro was like 11-5 and 10-6 or something like that. Sure, Tampa is doing horrible, but they are still a better team than Green bay and lions and raiders.

I think Falcons are easily the most dominant defense in the league.. both starting CBs are tied with most INTs in the league at the moment (maybe mathis took that tonight) and Patrick Kerney, John Abraham, Rod coleman and Grady jackson. Dont even need to say what they can do when they are healthy. Falcons blitzed ONCE against the Panthers (before Wharton went down) and had pressure all day just rushing four.

I predict Falcons and bears in NFC champ game, AFC has some good teams, but looking at obvious favorites, bengals/colts and hopefully Jags.. Jags are a great team, just need experiance at WR and durability at RB. Im hoping a Falcons vs Jags superbowl, but then im kinda scared Jags will take it heh


----------



## Steve (Sep 24, 2006)

Thread Title Change....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Steelers lose AGAIN.

Big Ben... 2 games in, 5 interceptions!  Of course, zero TDs. What a life destroyer.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 25, 2006)

Broncos beat the Pats!!!


----------



## Vince (Sep 25, 2006)

_Kurt Warner, teabagged in front of 63,000 people Sunday._

That pic means Leinart starts at QB next week. Our team played well yesterday, only to have Warner throw 3 picks (2 in the redzone!!) and then fumble the ball away to St. Louis when all we had to do was kick a field goal to win.

Kurt Warner can suck a fat fucking dick. 9 fucking fumbles from this guy in 3 weeks. He had a great game 1 against the 49ers, but he's played like shit the last two weeks.

Leinart starts Sunday against the Falcons.


----------



## Steve (Oct 1, 2006)

Thread Title Change.


----------



## Vince (Oct 2, 2006)

At least the Leinart era is starting. Watching Warner was fucking brutal yesterday.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2006)

When Leinart came in, he actually moved the ball well.. I think him playing afew games, if the Cardinals O line can get better, they have a very deadly team.. They been playing good D, best kicker in league, 2 top recievers, and now one of the best young QBs.. edge just needs to stop sucking, or the O line needs to stop sucking..

That was the good thing when the Falcons drafted Mike vick.. Falcons didnt have an O line like the cardinals, but Vick could move around so he didnt need an O line.. As good as the Cardinals skill players are, they wont get shit done without the men upfront to stop stepping on the QBs toes and falling down.


----------



## Vince (Oct 6, 2006)

_"Hey Kurt, the exit's that way,
get the fuck out of my building!"_


----------



## Jason (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2006)

Thread Title Change.


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2006)

Remember last year, when the Arizona Cardinals were good?


----------



## Vince (Oct 9, 2006)

At least we found out we had a QB today. Leinart was awesome.

Matt came out firing. We were up 14-3 before anyone knew what happened. A bomb to Boldin for a TD, then an impressive drive for a TD pass to Fitzgerald. Typical Cardinals though, we never put the nail in the coffin & KC fought back hard. We did limit their running game pretty substantially though. Just like the Seattle game & the St Louis game, one or two plays goes a little differently,like BJ's dropped TD pass in the 3rd quarter, or not getting a punt blocked, and we walk away with a win.

Too bad we have no offensive line. That's really the problem. Leinart was running for his life, and Edge was running hard, refusing to go down. That line sucks so bad, all 5 starters need to be out of the NFL next year. They're beyond terrible.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 9, 2006)

Wasnt one of the cardinals linemen tooken like 2nd in the draft afew years back or something?? You would think they would be better!

I am becoming a fan of them though, Obviously not last week when they were against my falcons, but when they aren't, I root for them. Its a shame Rackers missed that kick though =[ Leinart is very impressive, and if they can just get like a solid right tackle, they should be a deadly team. Look at it this way, They have 2 of the best young receivers, a great young TE in Pope, One of the best young QBs, one of the best kickers (not sure on his age).. Great young CB in Rolle, and the D looks pretty good compared to how they were last few years. In 3-4 years, I see Cardinals at the top of the NFC, maybe even top 5 in the whole NFL in win-loss records. They do play in a pancake division with Seatle losing Hutch meaning their just average now.

Cardinals need to draft some good O line in the next draft, or pick up a vet (Look what Gandy did to that falcons O! Blocking Peppers and Rice? wow) and the Cardinals will be a crazy good offense.. Just rounds 3-7 just pick up some defensive holes and depth, They should be good.

Still, no one will beat the falcons when Abraham joins back in that D Line last week where Kerney had 3 sacks against the cards =] Talk about best 2 ends in the league? with probowler Coleman in the middle, and Fat old "Gravy" jackson literally eating up two OLineman every play..


----------



## Vince (Oct 9, 2006)

You're talking about big 370 lb Leonard Davis. Yeah, he was the 2nd overall pick in the 2001 draft. He was an alternate to the pro bowl in his rookie year when we had him at right guard. He was an absolute beast at guard. He was drafted to be a left tackle, but we had a decent starter at LT at the time, and Davis was put at guard.

When Dennis Green came in, he didn't like the idea of paying left tackle money to a guard, and thought it'd be best to move Davis to his natural position he played in college at tackle. Davis has sucked ass ever since. He false starts at least twice a game, he gets beat consistently by fast edge rushers, and he never gets a push in the running game. Our best runs are always to the right, away from him.

Now that we've got a left-handed QB, right tackle becomes more important because that's Leinart's blindside, and I fully expect Leonard Davis to not be resigned when his contract is up at the end of the season.

He's never made the probowl, and he's never been a consistent performer. Along with that, the other 4 guys on the O-line are basically the little sisters of the poor. All of them royally suck. The right tackle whiffs badly on passing downs, the center gets mauled by even little guys like blitzing safeties, and the guards are the weakest I think I've ever seen. We drafted two OL in this year's draft, one with the 10th pick in the 2nd round, and both are so bad they haven't even seen the field yet. Other than getting Leinart, DT Watson, and TE Pope, our draft this year looks to be full of busts.

It's fucking rediculous too because we're LOADED with talent on offense if that damn O-line was even average. Anquan Boldin will make the pro bowl again this year. He is a freak of nature, the size of a linebacker and he flat-out cannot be tackled by one guy, along with that he's so agile he makes half the defense miss tackles & he always gets open deep behind corners & safeties.

Leinart looked great today. It's a shame he was running for his life half the day. His poise in the pocket reminded me of Troy Aikman. His arm too. Leinart stepped up in the pocket one one pass today & heaved the ball 60 yards through the air & hit Bryant Johnson between the numbers in the endzone.

Of course, "skillet-hands" promptly dropped the pass.

Fucking Cardinals.  

Leinart is definitely the future.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 9, 2006)

Yea.. Thats been the falcons struggle for the past like 4 years.. Except we had only one skill player on offense.. Mike Vick. Fortunately, He doesnt need an O line because he can run so damn good. 

Dunn and Crump came in and are solid players now, and we have 2 first round WRs that are decent but still young, I expect in 1-2 years though, Falcons receivers will be stacked (not as much as boldin and larry, but decent).. Finnerin is very consistant, Roddy white and Ashlie lelie are deep threats and Jenkins is becoming the slot guy with Finn injured.. So they are doing good for a team thats run first.. Still in desperate need of a LG and C though, but its always a work in progress.. Least the falcons D looks almost up to part with the Bears when healthy, and with Jimmy Williams the 6+footer 200+ lbs CORNER who can keep up with the best 2nd WRs in the league, once he gets experiance, him and D Hall will be a force.

Heres to hoping these two underrated teams with OLine errors get resolved fast =]


OHH forgot to mention.. We have the next hall of fame RB in the league.. Jerious Norwood.. This kid is a BEAST! Dont need to remind you with his 100 yards rushing against the cards last week, but he holds the highest YPC in the league, and has like 230 yards with 25 carries or something crazy, and his preseason was amazing too, getting like 10 runs of 20+ yards... I still wonder why this kid is never talked about, but Reggie Bush's 60 yards per game is on ESPN every minute.


----------



## Vince (Oct 9, 2006)

About Norwood...

Our defense has always a way of stopping starting running backs, but letting their backups run wild on us. I think it was in 2002 or so when we had some no-name guy from the Chicago Bears run over us for about 180 yards or so. He never really saw the field again, but for that one day, he was all-pro.

Norwood looks fast though. Really fast. I think the biggest problem with Atlanta is that you have a super talented athlete playing a position where athleticism is #2 to passing. Vick is a crazy athletic specimen, very much in the same way Deion Sanders or Barry Sanders were, but IMO he should not be playing QB, and when you guys get into the playoffs again (and you will with that defense you have) Vick's mental limitations will be the Falcons' Achilles heel.

You guys are a great running team with a solid defense, now if you can get the passing game working somehow, I think the falcons will be pretty stout.

Plus, we did steal your jerseys, after all  There was talk of the Cardinals actually going to a black helmet when we got new uniforms last year, but it was ruled we'd look way too much like the falcons then


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 9, 2006)

lol maybe im drawn to red/black teams.. My fav NFL team is Falcons.. Fav CFL team was the Ottawa Renegades before they got screwed (they were red/black).. and Ottawa senators in NHL for past few years, altho now im not a big fan of them.. heh

I think Vick will get the passing game down eventually.. If not, We can always bring Schaubie in lol jk Altho sometimes I do wish we would trade vick for like.. 2 probowl O lineman, and Schaub could dominate lol


----------



## Vince (Oct 10, 2006)

How bad is the cardinals OL? You be the judge:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=crpaWYU72qE


----------



## Vince (Oct 12, 2006)

dudes, we have absolute fucking mental retards on this team. Look at where the ball is... then look at where skillethands' eyes are.


----------



## Donnie (Oct 12, 2006)

There must be some hot chick up in the stands flashing her boobs.


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2006)

desertdweller said:


>


guy on left: "nithe package!"
guy on right: "thankth thyou!"


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 17, 2006)

The only thing I can say is.......CHOKE!!!! They had the Bears 20-0 at halftime.


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2006)

Denny Green should be fired today. Leinart & Boldin were fucking tearing up the Bears defense in the first half, then Denny goes all fucking conservative and we see nothing but 3-and-outs in the 2nd half. Edgerrin James sucks. Blame the O-line all they want, there were holes at times and Edge just couldn't fucking hit the hole or cutback to save his life.

Unfuckingbelieveable we lost this game with how the defense played (4 INTs, 2 forced fumbles, a stop on 4th down, and eliminating the bears passing & running attack).

I'm at a total loss for words. Fucking Rackers was 41 of 42 last year on field goals & his cleats are in the hall of fame for hitting 3 over 50 in one game 2 years ago. I don't know what the fuck is going wrong with him this year, but this is two weeks in a row he's fucked us on a potential game winning kick.

I've seen a lot of losses as a Cardinal fan, but these last three this season have been absolutely fucking gutwrenching.


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2006)

Vince, I'm sorry......but your team just plain sucks. Always have.....always will. That game could have turned your season around.... But look on the bright side, if it wasn't for the Raiders, you would be looking at the number one pick.
Any chance you can get a refund on your season tickets?
Sad....Sad....

I feel bad for you, and know how you feel, I was a Pats fan in the early eighties and early nineties.


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve said:


> Vince, I'm sorry......but your team just plain sucks. Always have.....always will.



that's pure arrogance, Steve


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2006)

I do think Lienhart will be a great QB for you, and Bodin and Fitz are incredible receivers, so hope is not all lost....and your defense is decent. But that offensive line, is just offensive. And the coach.....sheesh.... E. James just wasn't going anywhere in the 4th, and he should have started using Lienhart and a short passing game. Don't know why he didn't...

Did you go to the game?

PS. I don't really think the AZ cards suck....but I'm a bit sour since I lost some $$$ on the game...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, color me surprised! I went to bed at the end of the 3rd quarter, Cards 23, da Bears 3.

What the fuck?!  The Cards managed to LOSE? BWAH HA HA HA! I think Vin said it.. unfucking believable. That is a total shit-shocker, bros.

Needless to say, I find it amusing. And my dad, who's been ill recently, is a huge Bears fan. This will do him good to see his beloved, typically-shitty-but-now-awesome team do so well.

What's wierd, is when I got up, in a bit of disgust, from the game (since I was rooting for da Bears), I thought,. "C'mon, defense. You gotta pull it out for the Bears!" And sure as shit, that's exactly what happened. The defense scored 2 touchdowns, it seems, and special teams scored 1. Holy sheep shit!


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 17, 2006)

Pos spin tyme: This is a growing step for the Cards, as it will build a lot of character. They now see that they can play with anybody in this league and win. In the near future, when they get some of these wrinkles ironed out, they will be good. They are already better than their record shows.  

Oh, BTW... Denny Green sux!


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually, Steve, I got so fed up with this team after the Rams game, I sold my tickets for the rest of the year. I made one hell of a profit though.

The only reason I sold my tickets is because I have an HDTV at home, and for the first time ever, all the Cards games are televised.

This game was unbelieveable. Our defense played lights out, as did Leinart & the WRs. How we forced 6 turnovers, held the bears offense scoreless, scored 23 points & still managed to lose is simply amazing.

That conservative bumblefuck offensive philosophy in the 2nd half is what did it. Fucking pass the ball, get some first downs!

Steve, this is the worst loss I've ever seen as a cardinal fan. We had a 5-0 team shitcanned and with their tail between their legs, then we just gave up & let them back into the game.

We have hope for the future, but the coaching decisions in the 2nd half, along with Green's horrible O-line he's built here, are a fucking cruel joke the team is playing on it's players & fans.


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2006)

The coaching staff made the WRONG half-time ajustments last night. AZ had Chicago by the nutsack and they let them off the hook. Denny Green should be ashamed. I bet if the new coach of the NO Saints was coaching AZ, they would be 5-1.... At least you have hope, but I'd be gunning to get rid of the HC and the Off. Coordinator.


----------



## rummy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, I feel bad for that kid Leinhart. They were handing us a serious ass whooping, and a reality check!


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2006)

The Cards fired their offensive coordinator this morning, & promoted their QB coach to offensive coordinator.

Right on


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow.. Least the Cards took the right step, and fired their OC..

Falcons still have the worst coaching staff in history.. With a D that is fucking unbeatable on paper, with like 7 probowlers... How are we 3-2?? Fucking need to fire all coaches and get new ones..

Can you believe in 2004, Blank almost hired LUVIE SMITH over Jim Mora??? Just imagine the Falcons with Luvie Smith!


----------



## Vince (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.cafepress.com/azcards

These are hilarious


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are pretty funny!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 18, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Wow.. Least the Cards took the right step, and fired their OC..
> 
> Falcons still have the worst coaching staff in history.. With a D that is fucking unbeatable on paper, with like 7 probowlers... How are we 3-2?? Fucking need to fire all coaches and get new ones..
> 
> Can you believe in 2004, Blank almost hired LUVIE SMITH over Jim Mora??? Just imagine the Falcons with Luvie Smith!



You're 3-2 because your QB's a great running back. Seriously. The best rush offense + the WORST pass offense (Oakland doesn't count) = 3-2. With Vick, the Falcons would be exactly the same team under Smith as they are under Mora. At least this year they're using his talents better than last year...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 18, 2006)

If you watched any of the games, you would know thats very untrue.. Vick is an amazing passer, he just has crap for receivers, and the plays called are always junk..

Did you see that 50 yard bomb in the first quarter against the Giants? If the receiver (jenkins) wasnt a dumbass, the ball was PERFECT.. better than a Tom Brady throw.. and jenkins dropped it on the 5 yard line, very makable catch.. Vick has this happen every game, maybe its because his throws are harder than Brett Farves, or because his receivers are just incompetent.. I dunno, but I believe with better receivers/schemes, Vick would be the best QB in the league, with top 5 passing rating, and obviously top running..

Watch a whole falcons game, not just what the "analysts" say.. and you will see how dead on Vicks passes are almost 90% of the time, but no one can catch them because our receivers suck.. Ashlie is going to be great, but the coachs aren't putting him in the game anymore since Roddy white is not injured anymore =[


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 18, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/azcards
> 
> These are hilarious




GO SUNS!


----------



## Vince (Oct 18, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Watch a whole falcons game, not just what the "analysts" say.. and you will see how dead on Vicks passes are almost 90% of the time, but no one can catch them because our receivers suck.. Ashlie is going to be great, but the coachs aren't putting him in the game anymore since Roddy white is not injured anymore =[



Vick also has the same problem Elway & Favre had too. He throws the ball too damn hard & with little touch. Favre is notorious for dislocating the fingers of his WRs. I understand it, you see a man open, and you want to rocket the ball to him, but the best QBs put touch on the ball, even when throwing hard. 

Vick fires rocketballs. He's gotta put some touch on the bullet passes. Oh, and has Lelie caught anything other than a cold there this season? I'm not trying to poke fun, I honestly hear he's terrible.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 18, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Watch a whole falcons game, not just what the "analysts" say.. and you will see how dead on Vicks passes are almost 90% of the time, but no one can catch them because our receivers suck.. Ashlie is going to be great, but the coachs aren't putting him in the game anymore since Roddy white is not injured anymore =[



Eh, OK, but not in the Falcon games (or VT games) I've watched. Touch - not throwing the ball too hard for the receivers to catch - is part of being an NFL QB. Vick throws a pretty nice deep ball, and is fairly accurate at it, but he's a horrible intermediate and short range passer. He's a rare talent as a runner, and he's got a cannon for an arm, but a cannon does not an NFL star make - ask Patrick Ramsey (who's got a Jeff George-quality gun on him) how that's worked out. If used/coached correctly - Reeves did a pretty good job his last year - Vick can be very effective. He's got a ton of work to do with the non-bomb stuff to make defenses fear his passing, though.

Lelie drops too many balls, which is why Denver got rid of him. He's got a lot of potential to be Peerless Price, Mk. II - or he could be good if he gets his head around it. Sadly, Finneran's hurt, since he's really the best receiver they have.

That said, Atlanta has the quite possibly the best rushing offense in the NFL, so if they can get decent production in the passing game, they'll do well, but they won't be an elite team until they stop believing Vick's press.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 19, 2006)

Vick may not have "touch", but you cant say his passing is not ACCURATE.. because it is, just his receivers cant catch craP!

And FYI, Lelie had the highest YPC last year in the whole NFL, and has some crazy YPC this year too..

Lelie wanted out of Denver for one reason last year, and sure they SAY its because he dropped alot, but he hardly did, he just dropped a ball in the playoff game, one that coulda put them up and won the game, But they shouldnt blame the loss on Lelie.. Anyways, Shanahan basically said that one pass that Lelie didnt catch, was the reason Denver lost.. So Lelie demanded a trade.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 22, 2006)

Man what are the Cardinals doing =[[ Matt is so good, yet they still cant win a game, even vs oakland.. And to think, They are within minutes of beating the bears, then lose to oakland in 6 days.. What a bad week =[[

I think the Falcons definately proved all my points in this thread though.. Anyone who watched the game, You see how accurate Vick is, and with the protection not sucking today, he had 4 TDs.. Lelie had a great day, catching almost everything thrown at him except one, while Roddy White sucked again.

Its SOOO funny, or sad, however you wanna look at it.. Matt Lehr, Gaurd for the falcons, was suspended for substance abuse... SOOOO, we had our backup in there, and we get good protection, Against the SB champs.. 

Soo.. We figure out not only is Matt Lehr the problem with the O Line, which everyone always says he is, HE WAS JUICED UP AND STILL SUCKING! This guy cant even work with the fucking Carolina panther Juiced up line O_O I SOOO hope he gets cut or traded tomorrow or something, Get that jerk outta here.


----------



## Vince (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright, The cards blew fucking ass today, so we were fucking around in the studio, and my singer Jason came up with these two fucking gems:

http://www.vincelupone.com/misc/bearswhowe.mp3 <-- holy shit dude 

http://www.vincelupone.com/misc/song.mp3 <-- double


----------

